# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  New Ronnie Photos

## HawaiianPride.

Still looking good.

http://picasaweb.google.com/avraham....rusalem030710#

----------


## stevey_6t9

love the pic with the lil jew hat on. priceless.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Yeah I laughed at that..

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

I luv ronnie lol JEWISH with a sick staff YEAAAAAAA BUDDDY

----------


## tonythetiger1988

JEEEEESUS!!!!! friggen huge man.

----------


## MaNiCC

lightweight!

----------


## Exilus

In the last photos, everyone is looking at him lol

----------


## Big

nice find!

----------


## PC650

> love the pic with the lil jew hat on. priceless.


haha thought the same

----------


## vishus

looks like he is enjoying his retirement haha stil huge and ripped, rediculous

----------


## bodybuilder

Still a monster

----------


## gymfu

It's on the enternet, he's coming back for olympia 2010??????????

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> It's on the enternet, he's coming back for olympia 2010??????????


Sources say he isn't, but by the looks of his physique I see why not. No one really knows for sure.

He's stated at the last Arnold that he was. Who knows..

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Bump, these were taken a week ago......... Big Ron is back!




^^^^^^WTF


He could have done so well this year at the O...

----------


## Twist

Why didn't he compete? One thing I like about ronnie is he always looks good year round. Never just looks fat like other dudes. His muscles stay "hard" others look like synthol in a fat guy to me... 
1. arnold
2. ronnie
3. dexter





975354588654645538924723983741795724.1 Kai

----------


## baseline_9

He looks sick now, dus this mean we mite see him nxt yr?

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> Why didn't he compete? One thing I like about ronnie is he always looks good year round. Never just looks fat like other dudes. His muscles stay "hard" others look like synthol in a fat guy to me... 
> 1. arnold
> 2. ronnie
> 3. dexter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 975354588654645538924723983741795724.1 Kai


Agree. And I really don't know why he didn't compete. His off season looks like a few IFBB's 6-8 weeks out.




> He looks sick now, dus this mean we mite see him nxt yr?


Hope so!

----------


## gladmax

Would love to see him compete again soon, he was a force to be reckon with

----------


## braer4

when i saw him at the MR Olympia this year he said he was competing next year, no reason to say it then not, so im assuming he is

----------


## dr.feelgood

ronnie looks amazing here, its insane to be that huge and shredded year around!! Ronnie For Pres!

----------


## Narkissos

> Bump, these were taken a week ago......... Big Ron is back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^^WTF
> 
> 
> He could have done so well this year at the O...


Pop-eye is SO owning Ronnie in these pics  :LOL:

----------


## boz

> Why didn't he compete? One thing I like about ronnie is he always looks good year round. Never just looks fat like other dudes. His muscles stay "hard" others look like synthol in a fat guy to me... 
> 1. arnold
> 2. ronnie
> 3. dexter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 975354588654645538924723983741795724.1 Kai



You would have to be a fool to think he has kept the physic that crowned him the best of all time. He has lost fair bit of size.

----------


## layeazy

hes still unbelievable in normal clothes you would look twice at him those arms and forearms are immense i curious as to why he hasn't be accused of using synthol or has he because hes so large lol

----------


## jamix2010

> You would have to be a fool to think he has kept the physic that crowned him the best of all time. He has lost fair bit of size.


Agreed. He's still impressive compared to the rest of us mortals, but its clear that he's over the hill now. He couldn't win Mr. Olympia with the physique in those pictures.

----------


## Bodybuilding-Student

> Agreed. He's still impressive compared to the rest of us mortals, but its clear that he's over the hill now. He couldn't win Mr. Olympia with the physique in those pictures.


Nobody said he could win it with that physique, but as mentioned earlier he is carrying a physique of a pro that is 6-8 weeks out and hes retired! If he was to come back he would have no trouble whatsoever getting back into shape and easily winning back the Mr O title

----------


## jamix2010

> Nobody said he could win it with that physique, but as mentioned earlier he is carrying a physique of a pro that is 6-8 weeks out and hes retired! If he was to come back he would have no trouble whatsoever getting back into shape and easily winning back the Mr O title


Thats speculative. The fact is, in 2007 when he tried to come back, he came in 4th place. And despite training for the 2010 Mr. Olympia, he later decided not to enter. 

The photos shown above were likely of him already in shape after training for the 2010 Olympia.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> Thats speculative. The fact is, in 2007 when he tried to come back, he came in 4th place. And despite training for the 2010 Mr. Olympia, he later decided not to enter. 
> 
> The photos shown above were likely of him already in shape after training for the 2010 Olympia.


Ye. They were taken early-mid August last year.

----------


## HALTEH

haha, at the popeye pics.

----------


## scrunnyronnie

Goat!!

----------


## thewarrior8845

you guys think ronnies on a small dose of test or is he still on a lot of sauce?

----------


## bdzemske

i mean i bet he will have to be on test for the rest of his life.

he is prob still on a lot

----------


## fif

ronnie in israel! representing

----------


## DrSchmee

Look at those vains!!!!!

----------


## hankdiesel

> Ye. They were taken early-mid August last year.


Yep. He isn't nearly as big now. In the latest flex mag he is interviewed and claims he weighs 214lbs. I had to read it 3x to believe it.

----------


## J_420

man is just a monster... one of my fav

----------


## Mass760

He might compete in the Masters.. The greatest evah!!

----------


## 1000_DaysAsTheLion

damn he is swole

----------


## Far from massive

The reason he is still so muscular (IMHO) is genetics and only lifting "light wieghts" I am pretty sure when he lifts he still handles some poundage.

----------


## Hondarocks

Honestly I dont think ronnie looks good any where but on stage or in a gym or front cover. Other than that he looks like a freak of nature. But then again, he is a freak :Smilie:

----------


## ramacher

Just met the gentleman today, and he was very nice! I asked him if he was going to return to bodybuilding and he said that he is currently doing back surgery and is going to wait before dipping into anything else. But he did say he was not going to retire from the sport.

----------


## Hondarocks

Well I hope he comes back, I wonder why his back is so messed up. 
I just ran into a Pro BB out in Las Vegas today, he said there is no money in BB and that it costs way more to be in it that you make, so Ronnie is lucky to be a millionare from this sport.

----------


## lmmalone

I love pictures like these

----------


## yannick35

Talk about huge not competing and looking like that year round, he gotta make the O next year.

----------


## Brohim

Dude those are way old pic's. Look at the date of this thread.

----------


## TaiviawlEvazy

Ãèëüìàíîâ, Ãóìåð Çàðèïîâè÷Ïîä âëèÿíèåì ýñòðîãåíîâ â ïåðâîé ôàçå ìåíñòðóàëüíîãî öèêëà, íàçûâàåìîé ôîëëèêóëèíîâîé, â ìàòêå ïðîèñõîäèò ðåãåíåðàöèÿ, òî åñòü âîññòàíîâëåíèå è ðàçðàñòàíèå åå ñëèçèñòîé îáîëî÷êè ýíäîìåòðèÿ, ðîñò æåëåç, êîòîðûå âûòÿãèâàþòñÿ â äëèíó è ñòàíîâÿòñÿ èçâèòûìè. Ñëèçèñòàÿ îáîëî÷êà ìàòêè óòîëùàåòñÿ â 4-5 ðàç. Â æåëåçàõ øåéêè ìàòêè óâåëè÷èâàåòñÿ âûäåëåíèå ñëèçèñòîãî ñåêðåòà, øåå÷íûé êàíàë ðàñøèðÿåòñÿ, ñòàíîâèòñÿ ëåãêî ïðîõîäèìûì äëÿ ñïåðìàòîçîèäîâ. Â ìîëî÷íûõ æåëåçàõ ïðîèñõîäèò ðàçðàñòàíèå ýïèòåëèÿ âíóòðè ìîëî÷íûõ õîäîâ.Reasonably - every damage to the bones, ligaments, or muscles of the back can cause severe pain.Â ìàòåðèíñêîì ìîëîêå ðàçìåøàòü áåëóþ ìóêó. Ïðèíèìàòü óòðîì è âå÷åðîì ïåðåä åäîé ïî ñòîëîâîé ëîæêå. 

Ð±Ð¾Ð»Ð¸ Ð² ÐºÐ»ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµ 
Ð±Ð¾Ð»Ð¸ Ð¸ Ð¶Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð² Ð±ÐµÐ´ÑÐµ 
Ð±Ð¾Ð»Ð¸ Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð»Ð½ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÐ¿Ð»ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸

----------

